
Government honours veterans of Bletchley Park at last - kqr2
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3/news/2245801/government-honours-veterans
======
cema
Long time overdue.

I also want to mention that the Polish contribution to the effort is much less
known. Poland started it earlier (the Bomba project) and made a few
substantial steps, was overrun by the Nazis very quickly and managed to pass
it over to the British. (See
<http://www.avoca.ndirect.co.uk/enigma/enigma4.htm> etc.)

